# Some recent baits



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)




----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Those will get the job done...pretty nice.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I saw a few of your lures down in Tony's Lodge. They looked pretty good.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

How have they worked for muskie at leesville? They do look real good. How long does it take you to make them?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

The first one I made I tested at leesville and got a 38" in 15 minutes. We've got some other leesville fish too. They seemed to have taken off in Kentucky on cave run and green river lakes. Not sure how long it takes me to make one bait. Usually do them in batches of 10 or more. Currently working on a batch of 50.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice work """"""


----------

